# AR9285 Wireless - BIOS-Onboard  ---  wlan enable

## werndy

wifi заводится только при включении опции   в биосе  Onboard  ---  wlan enable   , 

горяими клавишами невыключается  и невключается  ,хотя модули скомпилены правильно  и арботают все горячие клавиши кроме wifi

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

"Модель ноутбука в студию!" (с)

----------

## werndy

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> "Модель ноутбука в студию!" (с)

 

http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/0184965/

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

Вот это пробовал?

UPD: Вообще первоисточник как-бы тут.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Как настроен RFKILL?

----------

